# How Many Horses...



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Where I board it's quite large...10 border horses (2 are mine) and about 40 lesson/trail horses...most of which live outside 24/7.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

about 60 horses including boarders.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

We have about 15 horses are our barn. Half are lesson horses and the others are boarders.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

BrokenWings said:


> Where I board it's quite large...10 border horses (2 are mine) and about 40 lesson/trail horses...most of which live outside 24/7.



Holy cow. How do your BO's do it?!?!:lol: Are there stable hands that help out??


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

We have quite a lot of amazing staff, including 2 maintenance guys...it's a huge property, and they do an amazing job. The boarders/horses are all really happy there!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats awesome. There are about 4 people including me who help out at my barn, with my BO. It is more work then a lot of people think, i think.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a good post. I have a list of all of the horses at the barn. So i will get back to you on the total of horses at the barn. All of the horses stay outside 24/7. They only come in when that horse has a lesson,or if the weather is bad,or if the horse is missing a shoe.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmm.... I think 25 horses if I didn't forget one.... Everyone has a stall and gets turned out during the day. There are 3 lesson ponies, a sale horse and the daughter's horse owned by the BO, and the rest are owned by boarders. We own/board two and lease/board one from the BO


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

We have our own barn, so six, but the potential to hold ten.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

All told, somewhere between 75 and 90. Most of which are outdoor-only, especialy considering there are only 5 stalls, of which all but one are occupied.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^Holy crap! possibly 90 horses! I wouldnt know what to do with myself. haha


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

We've got about 52 horses, give or take. It's hard to remember them all =P There is 80 acres of property. About 20 of them live outside 24/7, the remaining 32, half are boarders and half lesson ponies/horses.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay there are 22 horses at our barn. 9 of them are lesson horses. The rest belong to the boarders.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ our barns are around the same size! hah


----------



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Ours is a riding school only and we have seven horses on a smallish property.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ I'd still be content with that. Less work! =D lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't think this counts since its on our farm (personal property)..we have 12 retired thoroughbreds (all outside 24/7) and then my qh filly..so a total of 13.  (then there are 56 cow/calves/bulls, 7 dogs, 1 cat and a family of 3, lol!)


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ That absolutely counts!! =)

You have soo many cattle! Thats awesome.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

My barn has 26 occupied stalls, and 3 field boarders. There are about 6 school horses and the rest are boaders.

Whenever I daydream about my own barn, I can't imagine taking care of more than 20 horses. Too much mucking! :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah!! I agree!! I think 10 would be more then enough for me alone. haha


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

We have about 10 boarders and around twenty lesson horses. Any of the lesson horses are up for lease so it depends on who's being leased. Then we have a few horses that aren't quite ready for lessons and are 1) being trained by the BO's daughter, 2) just being ridden by one or two people, or 3) just waiting to be sold. 
So, around 30, possibly 40. =]


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I think we have probably between 35-45 at our barn. Never actually counted them. Some are lesson horses some are boarders


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have a horse, but the place I ride has a 50 stall barn (I'd say about 5 of the stalls are empty or used for hay storage). There are also 3 or more big sheds with a lot of stalls (maybe 15 per shed?). I believe that are used to temporarily store polo ponies during matches or practice (since each player will have up to 6 ponies). So probably 45 permanent residents but many more temporary residents during polo games. My trainer leases half of the barn, so probably 20-some horses are either his or his client's.

I grew up riding at a much larger barn, and I must say I love riding at a place with so few horses (especially if you consider that my trainer is only responsible for 20 or so). It just feels more personal. He has gorgeous horses too (trains and sells German sport horses) and I'm hoping to lease one someday (or that he lets me ride one or two of his for sale horses once I get back to my previous level of riding). Even his school horses are gorgeous and talented.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

The place where I ride there are 10 horses. Nine are owned by my trainer and one is a boarder (my horse).


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ That must be a really nice drama-free barn!! =D


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok at the barn I board Dallas at it can hold I think around 50-60 horses, it's not full right now. There is plenty of turn out space, and there are two barns. An indoor arena, outdoor arena, trails, a wash stall, a lounge, and two cubby areas(Each boarder gets a cubby to put there stuff in.).

And at my house we have a two stall barn and a good sized paddock.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

we have 17 horses at the barn i board at. i own one, my friend has two, there are 7 that belong to the owner or his family (daughter, nieces), and a few that are being trained for cutting and then will go on to show. so it's small and very family-like.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

There are 19 horses where I board, 5 are the owners, one is her daughters, and the rest are boarders. There are 26 stalls though and 14 paddocks. three of the paddocks have lean-toos but all of the horses come in at night. It's not huge but it's not too tiny either, everyone for the most part gets along. I really love it


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for sharing everyone!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

We just have my 2 horses. But can hold like 5 but only have 3 stalls.


----------



## klb1204 (Aug 26, 2009)

There was 28, all in 24x24 stalls. I will be making it 29!

Wow, my first post... Hi everyone!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't keep my horse at a barn. There are three horses total (including mine) where I keep m horse. It is all pasture with a pole barn for getting out of the weather.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

klb1204 said:


> There was 28, all in 24x24 stalls. I will be making it 29!
> 
> Wow, my first post... Hi everyone!





Welcome!! Sounds like you have a big barn!


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

I think there's around 40 horses or so where I board. There's only about 17 boarders, so the rest of them are all basically owned by the owner of the place or they are lesson ponies/horses.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. Hmmm, I'd say 30+ horses, except only two of us are boarders! The rest have free range of a huge acreage, and are just used as breeding stock. Lots of cute foals, though. 
The facility is brand new, and has room for 20 boarders or so, but people haven't started boarding here yet.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

In total there are 21, 11 of which are owned by the yard owner. Six are private liveries, one is in for reschooling, three are loans for the riding school...and then there is the YO's mother's donkey, four sheep, two pigs and currently four kittens :shock:

That's one shire, one danish warmblood, one TBxID brood mare, nine sporthorses, one TB, one irish cob, two welsh ponies, one connemara cross and four shetlands, so a mixed bunch! :lol::lol::lol:

The barn could contain more, but the broodmare and her foal have a double sized loosebox, as does my shire, and the shetlands share with the sheep and the donkey, across two boxes, if they are ever brought in (about once a week) and there are three carriages stored inside too.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think there are sixteen horses at my barn. We just got a few more and I haven't counted them in a while. ^^'


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

At the barn I take Dressage lessons at there are 13 horses all of which are lesson horses no boards at all!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

At my lesson barn, there's 5 horses that are boarded there. 2 of them are my WP instructors, and the other 2 are my Trail instructors. One is being re-trained for a lady.
There is only 3 stalls, cause the other 2 are used for storage.
The stalls are only used in the daytime to put the horses in that are being used in lessons or if a horse is sick.
There is only about 9 of us who get lessons there. We all just bring our horses for our lessons, and then take them home.
There's no drama at my barn. Everyone gets along.
I can't wait though, til they finish renovating. The barn will have 30 stalls, and most of the paddocks will have run-in sheds. I think it will be heaps good to have a variety of horses there.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> I think there are sixteen horses at my barn. We just got a few more and I haven't counted them in a while. ^^'


You could always ask someone else to loan you their fingers if you are having difficulty :wink:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Hahaha!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Only 1, us! We are renting a stall, for the fall and winter, from a homeowner near us who has a barn, 4-5 small paddocks and an outdoor arena. The owner is looking to rent out the other stall so there should be 2 soon. Until then the neighbor horses are keeping Lily company (and us of course!).


----------

